# Speaker Size For Maxima



## jcof88 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey guys I was looking around and cant seem to find a straight answer, So here goes, Does anyone know The Front Door, Tweeters in the dash, Back Doors, and Rear deck Speaker size. for a 2010 Nissan Maxima S, I don't have a Nav or Bose. just a standard 8 speaker system Thanks all


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a 2010 Maxima SV with the premium & technology package. Even though my car came with the Bose system, I think that all the speaker sizes are the same for our generation Maximas. 

The dash speakers are 3.5", front door are 6x9", rear door are 6 1/2", & the rear deck speakers are 6x9's.


----------



## jcof88 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool thanks so Much, Any chance do you know how to take the front tweeter cover off. Thanks again


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

No problem.

To gain access to the tweeter you have to take the cover for the A-pillar off. Once you do that, you can just pull up on the speaker cover. 

The easiest way I've found to take off the A-pillar cover is to undo the rubber from around the door opening nearest the pillar, then pull the cover away from the metal. Once the cover is off, just pull up towards you to disengage it from the speaker grill. I then put the rubber stripping back on so it can be out of my way while I work.


----------

